# Welcher 0190-Tarif wurde berechnet???



## Antikom (18 Januar 2005)

Mein Sohn hat eine „dicke“ TeleKOM-Rechnung erhalten. Leider hat er für seinen Anschluß keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis beantragt. In der Rechnung ist folgende Position aufgelistet:

Pos. 11.................................10 Verbindungen zum Service 0190x 
Artikel-/ Leistungs-Nr. ..........03288
Menge/Volumen/tar. Zeit .....12.150
Nettoeinzelbetrag Euro ........0,0533
Nettogesamtbetrag Euro .....647,60
Ust. (%) ...............................16

Da die Tarifkennziffer der 0190-Nummer bereits ausgeixt ist, kann ich hieraus nicht erkennen, um welchen Tarif es sich handelt. Ich kann also auch nicht nachprüfen, ob die seit 15.08.03 gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Grenzen (automatische Abschaltung nach 1 Stunde, max 2 €/Min bzw. 30 €/Einwahl) überhaupt eingehalten wurden. 

*Oder kann man aus diesen Daten doch die Online-Zeit bestimmen????*

Für einen fachlichen Rat bin ich sehr dankbar

AntiKOM


----------



## sascha (18 Januar 2005)

T-Kom anrufen, ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis fordern.


----------



## Antikom (19 Januar 2005)

@sascha,

diese Rechnung erhielt mein Sohn bereits vor einem Jahr!! Wir haben sofort zur Klärung telefoniert und per Einschreiben mehrfach erfolglos einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert. Mein drittes Einschreiben vom 21.04.04 in dem ich erneut einen ungekürzten oder ersatzweise einen gekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis verlangt habe, sowie den Betreiber der Rufnummer benannt haben wollte, blieb bis heute unbeantwortet. Ich dachte deshalb bereits, dass die Sache bei der Telekom ad acta gelegt wurde.
Leider habe ich mich getäuscht, denn heute erhielt ich von der Anwaltskanzlei Seiler & Kol. eine Zahlungsaufforderung mit Androhung eines Mahnverfahrens.

Deshalb würde mich doch interessieren, ob die Abrechnung nicht bereits die seit 15.8.04 geltenden Regen verletzt.

AntiKOM


----------



## sascha (19 Januar 2005)

Bei 647 Euro lohnt sich die Einschaltung eines kundigen Rechtsanwalts auf jeden Fall - vor allem, wenn Du die vergeblichen Einschreiben noch hast...


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Januar 2005)

@ Antikom

Da passt auch:
Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2005)

Antikom schrieb:
			
		

> Oder kann man aus diesen Daten doch die Online-Zeit bestimmen?





			
				Antikom schrieb:
			
		

> ...diese Rechnung erhielt mein Sohn bereits vor einem Jahr



... zuerstmal ist das nicht gut für Deinen Sohn. Es wird ihm nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als sich um die Kosten zu streiten. Die T-Com hatte erst zum 1. Februar 2004 die s. g. Missbrauchserkennung bei 0190/0900er Nummern eingeführt. Über dieses Instrument ist es seit diesem Datum den Kunden möglich, Verbindungen zu 0190/0900er Nummern unverkürzt zu erfragen, auch wenn zuvor kein unverkürzter EVN beauftragt war. Aber wie gesagt, das gilt erst seit dem 1.2.04 - bei Verbindungen vor diesem Datum, hat der Kunde nach Ansicht der T-Com schlichtweg Pech gehabt.
Man wird nun versuchen die Schuld auf den Endkunden abzuwälzen, der ja anscheinend wissentlich die PRS-Nummern angewählt hat. Das Problem für den Kunden ist der nicht beauftragte Einzelverbindungsnachweis - gem. AGB der T-Com schützt der Kunde dadurch seine gewählten Daten selbst und verzichtet dabei auch auf seine schutzwürdigen Kundenrechte (explizite Rechungslegung).


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Januar 2005)

Ein interessanter Ansatz findet sich im Link von Jurist:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=30069#30069

Ansonsten kann man die Ausführungen von Reducal getrost ignorieren, weil sich der ungekürzte Einzelverbindungsnachweis von der "Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten im Einzelnen" unterscheidet. Wahrscheinlich sollte man im Wortlaut genau darum bitten, damit der Telekom nicht entgeht, dass die Rechtsgrundlage bekannt ist.


----------



## Antikom (20 Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank für die wertvollen Hinweise. 
Der Vollständigkeit halber sei erwähnt, dass ich unverzüglich nach Erhalt der Rechnung vom 02.01.04 den unberechtigt abgerechneten Betrag per Einschreiben mit Rückschein reklamiert, für diese Position einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis (gem. Mustervorlage) sowie die Daten des Rufnummernbetreibers angefordert und die Abbuchungsermächtigung widerrufen habe. Eingang war der 07.01.04. Den unstrittigen Rechnungsbetrag habe ich überwiesen. Erst am 24.03.04 kam dann die Antwort: Verbindungsdaten sind gekürzt gespeichert, deshalb kann Service-Nummer nicht benannt werden. Am 06.04.04 Mahnung der Telekom. Mit Einschreiben vom 21.04.04 Einspruch gegen die Mahnung eingelegt und dabei nochmals die bereits Anfang Januar angeforderten Daten angemahnt. Hierbei habe ich die Telekom nochmals gebeten zur Aufklärung des Sachverhalts beizutragen und mir, wenn die vollständigen Rufnummern nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen, zumindest den gekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis, der ja laut Schreiben vom 21.04.04 vorhanden ist, zuzusenden. Auf dieses Schreiben erhielt ich nie eine Antwort! 
Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass mein Sohn wegen laufender Systemabstürze bereits vor Eingang der reklamierten Rechnung das System auf seinem Rechner komplett neu installiert hatte, war eine Beweisführung durch Auffinden eines Dialerprogramms auf seinem Rechner natürlich nicht mehr möglich.

Für mich stellen sich jetzt folgende Fragen:
1.	Lässt sich aus den Daten meiner Rechnung erkennen um welchen 0190-Tarif es sich handelt und ob ggf. die seit 15.08.04 geltenden Restriktionen für Dialer nicht eingehalten wurden. Dies würde nämlich meine Position wesentlich verbessern.
2.	Werden auch dann, wenn der Kunde keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis erhält, die CDR über eine begrenzte Zeitspanne bei der Telekom gespeichert?
3.	Da ich gemäß Mustervorlage einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis und nicht eine „Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten im Einzelnen“ verlangt habe, macht es jetzt noch Sinn letztere noch einmal bei der Telekom anzufordern und zusätzlich die Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls zu verlangen? 
4.	Macht es Sinn, gegen die Mahnung von Seiler & Kumpanen Einspruch einzulegen, wenn deren Auftraggeber meinen Einspruch schon nicht sachgerecht bearbeitet hat? Oder soll ich erst auf einen Mahnbescheid warten?

Ich hoffe, Ihr Spezialisten könnt mir dies Fragen beantworten.

AntiKOM


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Januar 2005)

@ Antikom

Dein weiteres Vorgehen ist Geschmackssache. Ich würde nicht still abwarten, sondern die Heidelberger, daran erinnern, dass da noch einiges offen ist.
Da Widerspruch eingelegt wurde, hätten Sie die Prüfung nach § 16 TKV sicherlich duchgeführt und darüber ein Protokoll erstellt, das sollten sie Dir endlich übersenden (haben sie natürlich nicht).
Daten dürfen beim Streit über Abrechnung zeitlich bis zur Beendigung der Auseinandersetzung gespeichert werden, also ist der CDR sicher noch vorhanden, auch wenn es sich um die Nummer eines anderen Anbieters von Telco-Leistungen handelt. Er ist übrigens auch bei drei xxx hinten leicht zu finden, da Deine Rufnummer bzw. die deines Sohnes im Klartext gespeichert ist.
siehe auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4505


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Januar 2005)

Zu Deiner ersten Frage:
Ja, das lässt sich anhand der Rechnung sehen. Es handelt sich um eine 0190*8*-Verbindung, die mit 0,0533€ Netto alle 2 Sekunden berechnet wird. Damit kommt man auf 30 * 0,0533€ = 1,599€. Zuzüglich Mehrwertsteuer kommst Du damit auf 1,86€ pro Minute. Die Menge sind 12150 * 2 Sekunden, 24300 Sekunden oder 405 Minuten oder 6 Stunden und 45 Minuten Verbindung zu einer netten 01908-Nummer.

Das Problem: Mit der kompletten Anwahlnummer könntest Du beim BSI oder der RegTP anfragen, ob Missbrauch betrieben wurde. Diese Möglichkeit wird Dir derzeit vorenthalten, weil momentan nur fest steht, dass mit 01908-Nummern massiv Missbrauch betrieben wurde und von dem betroffenen Anschluss eine angewählt wurde. Ob und wem das zum Vorteil gereicht, lässt sich so nicht sagen.
Das weitere Problem: Die technische Prüfung muss erst auf Verlangen vorgelegt werden. Da es selten zu früh und nie zu spät ist, verhält es sich da, wie von Jurist beschrieben. Die technische Prüfung ist im allgemeinen als Beweis des ersten Anscheins zu sehen, allerdings sind hier im Forum reichlich Fälle bekannt, in denen besagte Anwaltskanzlei, ohne auch nur ansatzweise auf die Schreiben der später vielleicht beklagten Partei eingegangen zu sein, einen Mahnbescheid beantragt hat. Ob Du mit denen kommunizierst oder nicht, hängt letztendlich von der Frage ab, wie unglaubwürdig Du Deine Gegner im Falle des Falles machen willst.


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2005)

Antikom schrieb:
			
		

> 1.	Lässt sich aus den Daten meiner Rechnung erkennen um welchen 0190-Tarif es sich handelt und ob ggf. die seit 15.08.0(3) geltenden Restriktionen für Dialer nicht eingehalten wurden.


Zu der Zeit machte beispielsweise eine 0193er Nummer die illegale Runde und der Buchungstext auf der Rechung war eindeutig dieser Machenschaft zu zu ordnen. Also - schreibe mal genau den Buchungstext von der detaillierten Rechnung (Blatt 2 od. 3) ab oder veröffentliche hier die eingescannte (anonymisierte) Rechung, womöglich ergibt die Analyse hier im Forum ja tatsächlich ein Anhaltspunkt für das angewendete Produkt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der Zeit machte beispielsweise eine 0193er Nummer die illegale Runde und der Buchungstext auf der Rechung war eindeutig dieser Machenschaft zu zu ordnen.


Aber die scheidet aus, weil es sich um eine 019*0x*-Nummer handelt. Die vierte Ziffer ist ja bekannt...


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2005)

Das war ja auch nur ein Beispiel. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob die (zwei bekannten Nummern) tatsächlich ausfallen:





			
				Antikom schrieb:
			
		

> Pos. 11.................................10 Verbindungen zum Service 0190x


... die Buchungstexte auf der T-Com-Rechnung sind nicht immer stimmig.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> die Buchungstexte auf der T-Com-Rechnung sind nicht immer stimmig.


Was gäbe es in dem Fall einfacheres als einen Abrechnungsfehler? Aber das müsste sich wieder aus dem Prüfprotokoll ergeben.


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2005)

... sehe ich auch so und genauso positiv sollte der Sohn vom Antikom den Ausgang der Streiterei auch dahingehend sehen, falls die T-Com die "detaillierten Verbindungsdaten" nämlich die, welche dazu in der Lage sind, den Content eindeutig zu bestimmen, nicht mehr zur Verfügung hat. Seiler & Co. streiten einzig auf den Anscheinsbeweis der unstrittigen Verbindungssession hin - ich wage zu bezweifeln, da es ihnen jetzt noch, nachträglich gelingen wird, die angewählte Nummer, den Inhalteanbieter und dessen Mehrwertprodukt gerichtsverwertbar zu benennen.


----------



## Antikom (29 Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos! 
Hab mich leider wegen anderer Dinge ein paar Tage aus diesem Thema ausklinken müssen.
Heute habe ich zunächst mal zurückgeschossen und die Anwälte darauf hingewiesen, dass die Telekom trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung ihrer gesetzlichen Pflicht (§16 TKV Abs. 1) zur Offenlegung der Prüfdokumentation bisher nicht nachgekommen ist. Bin gespannt, was die jetzt antworten werden. Ich rechne aber eher damit, dass sie einfach das Mahnverfahren einleiten werden... Dann werde ich mal über eine Anzeige gegen die Telekom wegen Verstoßes gegen § 16 TKV nachdenken...

@ haudraufundschluss, danke für die Tarifaufklärung. Ich hatte zunächst gehofft, dass der Dialer gegen die neuen Tarifrestriktionen verstoßen hat, denn dann wäre die Ungesetzlichkeit ja offensichtlich. Ich kann jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass die Einwahl(en) auch noch nach dem 14.12.03 stattfanden, denn dann wären sie ja über die 0190x auch ungesetzlich gewesen.

Sobald die Story weiter geht lass ich es Euch wissen.

Antikom


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2005)

Antikom schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werde ich mal über eine Anzeige gegen die Telekom wegen Verstoßes gegen § 16 TKV nachdenken...


Das wäre nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, keine Straftat - zuständig ist (falls ich mich nicht irre) die RegTP.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Antikom schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evt Interessant: dieser Dialer wurde meines Wissens bis zum 15.12 (keine Ahnung, ob das Datum genau stimmt) ueber eine 01908 Nummer abgerechnet. Und zwar die  0190836843, betrieben von Intelegence in Koeln im Auftrag von Inet-Cash aka RK Medien Verlags GmbH.

@Antikom,
hat jemand mal versucht, auf dem Rechner irgendwelche zurueckgebliebenen Spuren zu finden? Dieser Dialer haette definitiv Spuren hinterlassen (in der Registry nach dem Schluessel TSCash suchen, da stuende dann die Einwahlnummer drin). Das wuerde erheblich weiterhelfen. Gaengige Antivirenprogramme erkennen relativ viele der Dialer.

Edit: hatte nicht gelesen, dass der Rechner neu installiert worden ist. 

Viel Erfolg,
TSCN


----------

